# Smoke and CO detectors



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I think it differs but, here...at least One smoke alarm on every level, in every bedroom, every hall(within 18 ft from each bedroom door)...


----------



## Jbird66 (Oct 26, 2010)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I think it differs but, here...at least One smoke alarm on every level, in every bedroom, every hall(within 18 ft from each bedroom door)...


 
Yes thats pretty much exactly what they are requiring around here but I like to know all the code areas that the AHJ is drawing from. 

Thanks


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

It may be state by state. Illinois wrote the law for requirements here. I googled for Kansas and got a page that stated one smoke alarm in every sleeping room and every level, interwired. The Illinois requirement in the same document was not current. I'd expect the requirement for CO to be one on every level. In IL the CO can't be 120V alone. It can be battery or 120V w/battery backup.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Out here the County health dept is responsible to sign off on CO detectors, one county requires a CO w/ digital display and battery back up, the other can be a combination smoke/CO unit battery backup. I need to call the health dept. to inspect wiring, yes, they carry receptacle and GFI testers.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Jbird66 said:


> Yes thats pretty much exactly what they are requiring around here but I like to know all the code areas that the AHJ is drawing from.
> 
> Thanks


contact your local AHJ...here it is smokes in all bedrooms and common areas (hallways) and CO's in common areas.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Try reviewing the paperwork that comes with the detector and install accordingly. 

NFPA72 (2002) reads nothing like the NEC and is often difficult to navigate IMO. 

Good luck JBird.


----------



## Jbird66 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. I do talk the the AHJ's but in my area there are a ton of small towns and such that is why I was hoping to hit the codes and try and get a good standard that would keep everybody happy.


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

In CT they require 1 smoke detector in each bedroom 1 smoke on each level and combination smoke & carbon in the area of the bedrooms. They are to be hard-wired interconnected and battery back up. (new const.)

Existing single family they can be battery operated only.


----------



## pesdfw (Jun 23, 2010)

NFPA offers a lot of great flyers you can leave behind ... http://www.nfpa.org/assets/files//PDF/Research/SmokeAlarmsSafetyTips.pdf


----------



## sparky1423 (Sep 18, 2010)

In Maryland, must have smoke detector in every bedroom and on every floor (hallway) including one in the basement. A CO/smoke detector must be install within 15ft of every bedroom entrance. This will replace the standard smoke detector on the second floor. Depending on the size of dwelling, two CO detectors are required on second floor to satisfy the 15ft rule. If there is a bedroom on first flr, basement, or attic...same goes, must have CO detect within 15ft of bedroom doorway. The inspector does not want to see the CO detector inside bedroom, because by the time the CO detector sounds off the carbon dioxide is already in the room working its magic.


----------



## sparky1423 (Sep 18, 2010)

If you ever get in a jam with the inspector in an older existing dwelling. They do make hard wired smoke detectors with battery back-up that can signal other smoke detectors installed in the dwelling with RF signals. They are expensive but it beats fishing 3-wire throughout house to interconnect everything. I came across this in some older dwellings being seperated for rental properties.


----------



## Jbird66 (Oct 26, 2010)

sparky1423 said:


> If you ever get in a jam with the inspector in an older existing dwelling. They do make hard wired smoke detectors with battery back-up that can signal other smoke detectors installed in the dwelling with RF signals. They are expensive but it beats fishing 3-wire throughout house to interconnect everything. I came across this in some older dwellings being seperated for rental properties.


These are pretty neat I have not got pricing on them yet but would be worth it in some circumstances


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Jbird66 said:


> These are pretty neat I have not got pricing on them yet but would be worth it in some circumstances


When you figure in the labor and material savings the cost difference pretty much goes right out the window.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

sparky1423 said:


> If you ever get in a jam with the inspector in an older existing dwelling. They do make hard wired smoke detectors with battery back-up that can signal other smoke detectors installed in the dwelling with RF signals. They are expensive but it beats fishing 3-wire throughout house to interconnect everything. I came across this in some older dwellings being seperated for rental properties.


Although these are a GREAT advancement and can be very useful in some older homes, you'd better check with the AHJ before assuming they will be approved as an interconnected system.


----------



## Jbird66 (Oct 26, 2010)

Split Bolt said:


> Although these are a GREAT advancement and can be very useful in some older homes, you'd better check with the AHJ before assuming they will be approved as an interconnected system.


 
Great advice...I probably would have forgot to do that.


----------

